# Oklahoma Joes Smoker value?



## janice (May 26, 2012)

Have an Okla.Joes 14" Tradition Smoker,Serial #9657 purchased in 1993. Hardly been used, in excellent condition. What is the value of this unit if I wanted to sell it?

Thx.


----------



## pigbuttbbq (May 27, 2012)

Can you post some pictures?  Thanks.


----------

